# Engaged and Proud



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, 

I am a young thirty-four-year-old man from the province of Quebec, Canada. This Christmas, I proposed to the love of my life and she said, 'yes.' To say I am happy would be an understatement because I am beyond happy. 

I found this site randomly, and I hope it will bring great help to my questions and curiosity. 

Cheers,


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## YoungCouple (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

